# When can I bring my puppy to the park?



## kabs996

My puppy is 11 weeks and had his second DHPP shot today. When is it safe for me to bring him for a walk in the neighborhood and to the park? I want to socialize him with other neighborhood dogs. 
Thanks


----------



## pandaparade

In most parks it is required for the dog to have a rabies vaccination which is usually given after 4 months of age. You can still socialize him though! Find local places that are dog friendly, or to a puppy class if it is available. In my opinion, puppy classes are very essential if a dog isn't able to socialize with other puppies/people/weird things. Socialize the heck out of that dog as now is your window of oppurtunity.


----------



## MissusMac

I'm not trying to encourage you to break the rules, but I will say that I took Miko to the dog park when he was 3 months old, so a month earlier than you're supposed to, because I thought it was more important to socialize him. He did get a respiratory infection, so the danger of getting sick is very real but I don't know where he got it from because at the same time I was taking him to puppy classes, parks, Tractor Supply, Petsmart, Petco, local animal stores, patio restaurants... basically any place I could because I know how important socialization is. And it was worth it.

I, personally, wouldn't be afraid to walk him in the park or neighborhood, but the dog park does have other risks along with getting sick like getting in the middle of a fight or a much bigger dog playing too rough.


----------



## MollyWoppy

I may be under cautious, but my pup was at the dog park, beach, walking the streets, meeting all sorts of other dogs, petshops, restaurants, in fact went everywhere with me from 10 weeks old. Granted, we do live in a dog friendly area where most of the dogs have responsible owners and are well looked after. 
Because of her breed, we had to get cracking early on socialisation, and although other well-meaning people said she should be confined until she was something like 16 weeks old, I knew I'd have a very unsocial dog if I waited that long. Plus she was healthy, we never had any problems at all with illnesses and stuff.


----------



## Maxy24

I'd be far more afraid of fear aggression due to under-socialization than of the dog catching something, but that's just me. I would take him anywhere human centered, like regular parks, farmer's markets, bus stops, walks around the neighborhood, any outdoor places you can eat (dairy queen, anywhere with a patio), home depot/Lowes if yours allows dogs, etc. Just avoid places with HEAVY dog traffic like dog parks and pet stores (unless you hold the puppy or put him in a cart). Socialization to people should not be slowed down at ALL by a lack of shots. Dog socialization may be a little slow, but you should make an effort to bump into neighborhood dogs. If you know when a lot of people walk there dogs in your area, walk yours at the same time. I doubt a cared for adult dog in the neighborhood would have parvo unless you know of a recent outbreak (avoid any loose dogs of course). You can ask your vet if they've had any recent parvo cases.


----------



## BrownieM

I was given the "OK" from my vet to take my dog to the groomer, to pet stores and to join group puppy classes at 12 weeks when she was given her second set of shots. She was not on Dr. Dodds protocol, so I believe her shots were completed earlier, if that makes any sense or has any impact in your situation. 


Under socialization is a very real thing and I would at the very least be taking your pup to friends' houses, on play dates with other pups (that you know are vaccinated, if you are concerned). I probably wouldn't take my dog to a dog park, just yet, as most of the ones here require pups to be a bit older.


----------



## Khan

I took Khan to Home Depot and Lowes almost every night. We would walk through both places which allowed him to see and hear all different kinds of stuff, as well as a lot of different people. I would stop people and ask them to help with my training. It also was great since it got him use to riding in the car. We did frequent the natural pet store in our neighborhood; but I did stay away from the big box pet stores. As for walking in the neighborhood, we also did some of this; but since his paws were still very tender, we limited the walks. The biggest thing to watch out for is them coming into contact with potentially infected feces. So if you are only going on short leash walks to get them use to the leash and possibly the environment, you should be fine. Remember when they are this little short training sessions and lots of socialization is the key!


----------



## doggiedad

my pup was in puppy class ( at 10 or 11 weeks old) after his 2nd round of shots.
i didn't take him to pet stores untill he had his 3rd round of shots.
i had lots of people visit for socializing and training.
i also had doggie play groups held at home. we also visited the Vet
2 or 3 times a week for mock exams, treats, socializing
and to play with the equipment in the Vets office. now when
i say "let's go to the Vet" my dog grabs his leash and sits
beside the door. at the Vets office he just lays there (off leash)
and waits for his turn.


----------



## kabs996

thanks everyone!


----------



## KittyKat

I took Piper to Home Depot and all that when she was little, lots of car trips to the stores (I took her to the small shops along the street) and after she had her second set of shots I took her to the dog park a couple of times, and off to the pet stores. Every day we were out and about.... I wanted a dog that was heavily socialized... and she is. She adores everyone and everything and isn't fazed when six kids come charging up at her... she just goes all "wiggly bum" and grins.

Now my issue is she loves people too much. She'll sit behind the register at the pet store because she knows thats where the treats come from. She's such a charmer.


----------

